
LavaPS: Top, Implemented as a Lava Lamp (1995) - ColinWright
https://www.isi.edu/~johnh/SOFTWARE/LAVAPS/
======
ColinWright
I used to run this, long ago, but I've not been able to get it running more
recently. 8-(

